# baby mouse/ fur help



## mspretto09 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi,

I rescued a baby mouse from a pet store that was there to be a feeder, I just felt so bad because they had no mother. So I read online and watched a couple of videos on how to take care of the baby without a mother. [I have mice already but they are kept separate from the baby]

My question is, it said to clean the baby off with a damp Qtip after feeding it with an eyedropper, the baby already has fur and I did that. I apparently used too much water or something because the fur didn't look like it was drying when I used a dry Qtip. It's a couple hours later and it looks like its little white fur is stuck to its skin or something. :shock:

I'm about to feed baby again but I don't know what I should do to fix it's fur, because I don't want it to get cold or anything [it had a nice bed but I just want to be safe] and I want to make sure it's fur grows in right. so please if you have any helpful tips or anything please post!

Sara


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

I am not experienced in hand feeding mice but I am in rabbits :lol: I normally just wet the tip of my pinkie and give them a wee rub while holding them in my hand so bum is down the way so wee runs off. I would just give a rub with cotton wool to dry it off after next feed and wee. Also dont forget you must try to get them to have bowel movements also so rub bottom also.


----------



## mspretto09 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks, Yeah you have to rub it's stomach to help with digestion then its "parts" to stimulate and help it go. I'll try it again this morning, I'm going to feed it in like five minutes, I just hope its fur sticks back up because in those spots it looks bald. :!: :|


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

I would imagine it would just be very gentle just a stroke as opposed to a rub. I have never rubbed tummies though never had to.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello was just going to respond to this then i saw the date lol i have hand reared baby wild mice before. Do you still have him and how is he doing?


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

If you still need help let me know and ill try and help.

regards rachel


----------

